# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Sea Island

## JEK

Going down this week for a meeting at the Cloisters. Are there any not-to-be-missed stops on Sea Island?

----------


## andynap

I went to a wedding there 30 years ago but I think it's changed some since.

----------


## JEK

I imagine so. I know the Cloisters was demolished and rebuilt a couple of years ago. Did the marriage last?

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Did the marriage last?"

Nope

----------


## tim

Andy,

You started me thinking, and I came to the conclusion that  it's been just about 30 years since I was there also.  I wonder if the mosquitos and no-see-ums are as bad as they used to be....

----------


## andynap

> Andy,
> 
> You started me thinking, and I came to the conclusion that  it's been just about 30 years since I was there also.  I wonder if the mosquitos and no-see-ums are as bad as they used to be....



It is Georgia you know.

----------


## JEK

> Andy,
> 
> You started me thinking, and I came to the conclusion that  it's been just about 30 years since I was there also.  I wonder if the mosquitos and no-see-ums are as bad as they used to be....



It's fixed now. For some reason this forum was set up for HTML and not mark-up code.

----------


## JEK

So far so good . . .

----------


## tim

Very, very nice, but are those the only 4 photos you're going to share with us?  :-)

----------


## JEK

> Very, very nice, but are those the only 4 photos you're going to share with us?  :-)



I've been busy downloading another 250 . . .

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK

The winners of the sand sculpture contest. More fun than golf :-)






 


Beach combing and nature walk

----------


## JEK

Leaving Savannah after a wonderful few days at The Clositer
http://www.seaisland.com/Accommodati..._Overview.html

What a a hotel! Before this trip my wife thought the Inn at Spanish Bay was the best golf resort property we had stayed at for a corporate function -- this place is a cut above in terms of service and room quality. So much to do on the grounds even if you aren't a golfer.
We shall return!

----------


## Earl

The Cloister is where the Mrs and I did our after marriage thing in '87...it was fabulous then, and from what I have heard, it is more spectacular now.

----------


## amyb

Today's NY Times has an article about Sea Island and the sad news that the CLOISTERS has fallen on hard times and let go of 500 staff people. Unfortunately, the whole island is suffering in today's troubled economy.

----------


## JEK

A sad tale . . .


October 1, 2008
An Unwelcome Guest Intrudes on a Worry-Free Zone for the Rich

By ROBBIE BROWN
SEA ISLAND, Ga.

----------


## Spring

I last stayed there this past November, which was my second visit since they redid the whole place. It's on a completely different level now than it was before, which is why it is having financial issues. They spruced it up to what they felt was a "world-class" level without researching just how much the market would bear in terms of pricing. As "world-class" as it now truly is, the place will always be dependant on a substantial portion of its guests coming from reasonably close markets. Most people from within a 200 mile radius just won't regularly pay what they now need to make a go of the place, so it has been quite a shock in general to their accountants and the Jones

----------

